# Hi to all from Sunny Devon



## wildman (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi, we are Roger and Sue we hope to continue motorhome touring this year. We have 1972 Mk1 transit with a CI pop top but old age has caused us to change vans So this year we will be setting off in a 1981 Mercedes motorhome. The tax exempt  Transit will be sold with a new MOT. I (Roger) am a retired engineer with extensive workshop facilities. I also have an Eberspatcher information system disk so may be able to help if anyone has a problem with one. I do NOT however have any experience of these heaters,it was bought to solve a problem with mine.
Lets hope for another hot summer and pray for a fall in fuel prices, i am sure there will be truck loads of it delivered by flying pigs. in the mean time I shall have to make do with vegetable oil. We look forward to meeting some of you en route.


----------



## sundown (Mar 13, 2008)

hi roger and sue and welcome to the site
"sunny devon"?  i thought the wind and rain 
was knocking the heck out of your beaches down there
or has scottish television got it all wrong again?


----------



## avandriver (Mar 14, 2008)

Hello Roger and Sue .

It is good to see you eventually got in .

I spent seven very happy years living in Exeter and I can confirm that even when it rains it is still sunny in Devon .


Steve


----------



## Trevor (Mar 14, 2008)

Hello Roger and Sue,
Welcome to the forums hope you enjoy it here, looking forward to reading your posts.


----------



## hogan (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Roger and Sue
We lived in North Devon for 20 years but now live in Spain,Still miss Devon but not the cost of living there.Good luck with the new van.


----------



## Belgian (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Roger and Sue
Welcome to the most friendly and lunatic site
'Sunny Devon'  Yesterday it was a really storm overhere, and it came from your side.  please don't hesitate to send some sunny weather too


----------



## wildman (Mar 27, 2008)

Cheers, Devon is the only place on earth where the sun shines during a storm.


----------

